# Construir un elevador a escala!



## locuas (Oct 30, 2006)

hola!
Como ya ven, soy nuevo!
tengo una duda que me gustaria resolver en este foro..

tengo un proyecto, necesito construir un elevador a escala!

no tengo idea de por donde comenzar!
tampoco tengo idea de que material utilizar, tiene que ser material que este al alcance!

estoy leyendo este foro..
espero me puedan instruir al respecto
saludos cordiales!


----------



## JV (Oct 30, 2006)

Hola locuas, ayudaria que expliques que tipo de elevador, tamaño, funciones que debe cumplir, etc...


----------



## agustinzzz (Oct 30, 2006)

Yo construi uno para mi escuela. La solucion mas facil es utilizar un microcontrolador (pic16F84 es el mas barato y facil de conseguir) porque si tiene que tener 3 pisos o mas (que es lo mas seguro) con compuertas se te puede complicar bastante, y ni hablar de componentes discretos...


----------



## locuas (Nov 8, 2006)

Pues el elevador tiene que tener 3 niveles.. funcionar como elevador que suba y que baje.. todo desde el teclado de la PC, tiene que usar C++
ummm..
al momento tengo el motorsito de una impresora canon S200!

mi level en electronica es casi 0.. !
espero ayuda u orientacion al respecto!


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2006)

con triplay, tablaroca, o en su defecto sintra, 

y motor con una buena reductora, independientemente de si es a pasos o CD

saludos


----------



## srToto (Jun 20, 2008)

Q rock, .... pues yo tambien tengo el mismo problema que el compañero, como seria la operacion del elevador para 2 niveles y como lo podria cotrolar con PLC


----------

